# DALI Announces Details About Its New Opticon Series of Speakers



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Danish Audiophile Loudspeaker Industries (DALI) was born from Scandinavia’s leading audio retail chain in the early 1980s. The company says it saw a market opportunity not offered by existing brands and “committed [itself] to the task of creating loudspeakers with outstanding performance and natural sound at competitive prices.” The latter part (about pricing) is something that most companies claim, but DALI seems to deliver in a zone sandwiched right between moderate and high-end. They've also hit the “outstanding performance” target with lots of popular models including the well-reviewed Zensor 1 5.1 series. Aside from design, they reach for higher performance by manufacturing their own speakers with as many in-house parts as possible, creating extremely tight control over quality. 










_DALI's new Opticon series has a total of seven models._​

Earlier this month, DALI revealed details about its new Opticon Loudspeaker Series. There are seven new speakers in the series, which range in price from $995 to $3,795. 

Physically speaking, the Opticon series absolutely nails aesthetics with sharp lines, gorgeously framed tweeters, and highly polished finishes (available in gloss black and walnut; special order: gloss white). According to DALI, the series (bass-reflex design) is replacing the soon-to-be-retired MK2 Series.

Dipping into the pool of design features used on their Rubicon and Epicon speakers, DALI has loaded its Opticon darlings with lots of cool tech. The speakers’ woofer cones feature construction from a pulp mixture of paper and wood that results in low surface resonance and a slick-looking reddish color; cones are held by rubber surrounds picked for service because of their soft and flexible properties. The speakers’ tweeters are a unique ribbon-dome hybrid, which lends to extreme levels of vertical and horizontal dispersion. The ribbon portion of the tweeter is designed to “roll-in” above 10kHz with full contributions from 14 kHz to over 30 kHz. And internal cabinetry isolates the midrange driver (Opticon 8, only) to insure total isolation from woofer distortion.










_Opticon series speakers are offered in three different appealing finishes (Opticon 2, shown)._​

The Opticon series is comprised of a three-way floorstander (Opticon 8) in addition to two smaller two-way floorstanders (Opticon 5 and 6), two bookshelf models (Opticon 1 and 2), a vertical speaker (Opticon Vokal), and an eye-appealing wall-mount model (Opticon LCR).










_DALI's has included a wall-mount design in the Opticon series._​

Exact pricing will be available when the series is launched in September 2015. U.S. buyers can purchase the speakers at select high-end audio retailers. For more information, visit a DALI on the web.

_Image Credits: DALI_


----------

